# New 10 gallon tank



## newby (Sep 8, 2011)

I would like to turn my new 10 gallon tank into a saltwater. I have been dealing with freshwater but would love to have a salt water as well. Is a 10 gallon tank ok or would you suggest 20 gallon. 

Thanks 
Gail


----------



## SaltwaterTaylor14 (Sep 27, 2011)

newby said:


> I would like to turn my new 10 gallon tank into a saltwater. I have been dealing with freshwater but would love to have a salt water as well. Is a 10 gallon tank ok or would you suggest 20 gallon.
> 
> Thanks
> Gail


I would definitely go with a 20g. Remember the bigger the tank, the easier it is to maintain it. Plus, not many fish if any can survive a 10g saltwater aquarium.


----------



## Talon (Sep 3, 2011)

hi

it all depends on ur buget. i have set up a 20g salt water tank for my wifes class and im probably already $400 into it already and thats without fish. im not trying to scare you or anything but its alot more money. this being said you can drop that price down by doing your own things like you own lighting. i spray painted some eastrouffing and add some T5 lights to it. that cut the price down by $100 i bet.

20g are nice and you can have some small fish in there. but you wont have any room for more exoitic creatures like tangs or larger fish.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

That about covers it. You can keep a saltwater tank in 10g. There are not many fish you could keep, maybe like a Pistol Shrimp and Goby.
So if your wanting a few more selections of fish, I'd go with a 20g long tank.


----------



## Jonsson (Oct 2, 2010)

Like the others have said there isn't much u can keep in a 10 gallon. I have one myself and all I have is 1 Damsel, 2 crabs, some live rock and a few mushroom coral. its not much to look at, but I'm sure its happier in its own 10 gallon space then my brother's sump..


----------

